# NEW DATE:Berkshire Meet - 15th March Mac's Cafe A4



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So I went into Mac's Cafe today (one of my guys is a biker) and we stopped on the way back to the office.

I really enjoyed going to the Thames Valley Christmas meet but Marlow is quite a ong way to go, so I dont know if any of the local berkshire/oxford/hampshire guys wanted to meet up at Mac's cafe on the A4 bath Road between Reading and newbury, loads of spaces, great truck stop food and a bar!

I said I'd let the guy who owns it know as he would love to see something different other than bikes and trucks 

J
xx

Mac's Cafe
Bath Road
Padworth
Reading
Berkshire
RG7 5HR

Saturday 15th march 1pm


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Certainly an idea, depending on date, I'd come up, is about an hour n a bit away 

For info... http://www.wheresbest.co.uk/venue/116425/Macs-Cafe/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess. Is Macs Cafe still there ?  
I remember being there on my Lambretta & have a Coke in a glass bottle in the late 50s. Yes I really am that old. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes hoggy it's still there I had a drink with raf in there today 

Be nice to drum up some more interest 

J
Xx


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not too far away....30 mins or so, so I'd be interested.

Now if I can actually start my TT.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool so that's 3 lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oak said:


> I'm not too far away....30 mins or so, so I'd be interested.
> 
> Now if I can actually start my TT.....


Did you get yours started? lol

There are more people from berkshire on here where the hell are they?!

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not to far away for me.count me in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool cool 

J
Xx


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Oak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too far away....30 mins or so, so I'd be interested.
> ...


Nope....and now got a flat tyre and battery too. Winning combo. Need to find the spare and reprogram them both as that was the original issue....

Grr.....

When you thinking of meeting? I'll probably spend some tine this weekend getting him sorted!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

In terms of meeting I'm easy I just need to let raf know

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm easy
> 
> J
> Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I can see this being a very successful meet.

The queue of boys all wanting a personal view of Jess's tats


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha well if they ask nicely lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

poke poke!

J
xx


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jess

Do you have a date in mind?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well I'm open to whenever I just need to let Macs Cafe know when, I wanted to get numbers so that there wouldnt just be me on my jack jones 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I was gonna ask same thing, about having a date?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pick a date any date  it's for the majority really it's only up the road for me and I can do whenever

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

are you suggesting a weekend or evening>?

I cant do 2nd or 9th feb. saturdays ok


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shall I suggest a date then?

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Its your idea!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Saturday 15th Feb?

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Good for me, esp as GF working, so she wont moan too much


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol is that a thumb print i see?

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

narr, she just don't car meets, get bored 

Not always impressed if I go to one, on her only weekend day off 

She likes the TT, as likes red cars lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump 

J
xx


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Saturday 15th Feb?
> 
> J
> xx


Hi All,

newbie here from Berkshire, is this meet happening? I wouldn't mind coming

Shaf


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey

It is happening yes 15th feb, I'm over your way this weekend

J
Xx


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hey
> 
> It is happening yes 15th feb, I'm over your way this weekend
> 
> ...


Might see your car about 

Will defo come to the meet, what time would peeps be looking to be there?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bout lunch time 

04 dolomite grey roadster is me

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Bout lunch time
> 
> 04 dolomite grey roadster is me
> 
> ...


so 1pm?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes 1pm 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

poke! lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

You mean bump, this isn't facebook!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i prefer a poke to a bump lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> i prefer a poke to a bump lol
> 
> J
> xx


I'm sure you love a good poking! :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Steady!!!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could be a good ride.............up to Berkshire. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yet again for the record I did not lower the tone of this thread!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> yet again for the record I did not lower the tone of this thread!
> 
> J
> xx


Your mere presence seems to have this effect!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea i dont understand that

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> i prefer a poke to a bump lol
> J xx


Hi,.. :? .. [smiley=gossip.gif].. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

anyone interested?


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

I could be ill get another guy in aswell!


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Scratch that it's a sat, I work sat :-(


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

plenty of time to book some annual leave lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Next Saturday!

Jess, are we just meeting and having a drink and/or lunch in cafe, maybe a short drive?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

meet, food (if people wish its trucker food) and then I have the perfect route!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sounds good to me 

Nowt wrong with trucker food, on of my mates works at a trucktruck nr the M1, love visiting her at work


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cool  I'm trying to convince Skeee to come but he's being boring lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

How are the roads up there?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

they are all good at the moment its the other side of reading thats the problem lol but they are pumping out the river near me lol

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll try and come down. This definately on?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes definitely on  I'll plan the route up and stick it up for all to see

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

See you there!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

all the main roads round here are still fine 

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Weather not looking too great for tommorow :x


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Guess we can try, and see what happens.

Not worth risking the cars with any deep flood water tho!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All the main roads round here are fine but I will keep an ear out and an eye out I'll be out first thing so I can do a scout and report back, postpone if necessary, my cars going to be filthy

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Even if I clean mine now, It'll be filthy by time I get there!

owww filthy :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

shhhhh or the smut police will be here!

J
xx


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I should be able to make it tomorrow. Will keep an eye on the thread to see if plans change.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi guys

So far not had power for 4 hours in my village retreated to a hotel to hate crash my mum and dads valentines not sure how it's going to look tomorrow but I'll keep you updated

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Is a bit windy here, weathers not good either! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Been out of the roads and I think it would be safer to postpone the meet till next month when the weather should have let up by then

Anyone against the idea or does anyone still want to meet?

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

would probally be better to postphone, certainly the drive section.

down here the sun is out, but still very windy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

was looking forward to it tho! Tomorrow is looking ok tho?!?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea tomorrow's forecast is looking much better! But the wind here is still really strong! And macs isn't open tomorrow

J
Xx


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Next month seems like a better idea, its bright but the winds are strong and it may rain a little later


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm busy on the 8th, so 15th or 22nd is good for me


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's just safer and we can then do a route without driving over pieces of wood all over the road!

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Was a good call to postpone 

So until when?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

15th March?

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Good for me, Its on my calendar now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

First post edited

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> First post edited
> 
> J
> xx


Do you have a postcode of the venue Jess?

I've just heard I may be down your way around that date so may pop by if I can.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > First post edited
> ...


on the link on 2nd post 

Mac's Cafe
Bath Road
Padworth
Reading
Berkshire
RG7 5HR


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Cheers Jess 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

wow I spoke without even typing anything lol

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> First post edited
> 
> J
> xx


Pretty close to me so I think I'll make it my first meet!

Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

be my first meet also 

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> be my first meet also
> 
> J
> xx


Really looking forward to meeting some people and putting names to faces!

Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J
xx


----------



## Harryboi (Feb 28, 2014)

hmm may come up to this one. . should be good. i want coke out a glass bottle like Hoggy


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, bit cheeky I know, but as you may know I'm taking part in Rally for Heroes in June. We all aim to raise money for ssafa who help servicemen and their families throughout their lives.

Anyway, how can you help, and win some very cool prizes?

I'll be bringing raffle tickets with me, so feel free to buy a book at #5 at the meet.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

highjack lol

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Just thought....Hope I see some of you get out of your cars!...otherwise I'm gonna be that pr%*k wandering round asking " Do you drive a TT..........? "

Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha you'll be fine 

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> ha ha you'll be fine
> 
> J
> xx


Ok! But don't call the bill if I'm loitering outside.....hate it when that happens.....!

Rich


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I was thinking same thing, as first TT meet. i have no idea what anyone looks like


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me = female, big boobs, purple hair job done lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> me = female, big boobs, purple hair job done lol
> 
> J
> xx


wonder which I'll see first!

Guess we're all going try park together?


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

me- man boobs, dark hair with grey in it...not just done!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

we should all be able to park together anyway

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Will see if I can make this.

Used to go to the Marlow meets every month but haven't made it for some time. Saw Penny on the drive into work this morning though so had a brief chat through our windows queueing for the Handy Cross roundabout over the M40.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bucks85th said:


> Will see if I can make this.
> 
> Used to go to the Marlow meets every month but haven't made it for some time. Saw Penny on the drive into work this morning though so had a brief chat through our windows queueing for the Handy Cross roundabout over the M40.


You can buy some raffle tickets for SSAFA, like Help for Heroes but help a wider cross section of the forces and their families.

(shameless plug) :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

spike said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > Will see if I can make this.
> ...


If I'm able to make it I certainly will do!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

be good to see everyone, i'm looking forward to it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll actually wash my car lol

J
Xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi new guy hear not sure if we will have taken delivery of out TT in time. But if you dont mind me turning up in a different German Roadster i might see you all at Mac's


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll actually wash my car lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Oh great! Now I'll be feeling guilty if I don't clean mine


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

this weekend is supposed to be nice so ill be doing the roof 

And the more the merrier 

J
xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope we have our new TT. Other wise I will be coming in a z4 in need of lots of TLC!!

Looking forward to meeting a few local members.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

where abouts are you?

So have you purchased a mk3? can we replace the front grill 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

lol @ Jess, the mk3 wont be here in time for next weekend :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> this weekend is supposed to be nice so ill be doing the roof


That's all I usually manage before losing the will to live!

That's why I take it to a place called 'Bubbles'. It's a former petrol station on the A413 between Amersham & Aylesbury.

The shop part is now a waiting room area with vending machines etc.

What makes me laugh is the sign on the wall which reads:

"Bubbles
The best hand job in town"

I'll get a piccy next time I'm there


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Small town just outside Oxford.

No a mk2 TDI we have put a refundable deposit down on the car we will be test driving Monday. We test drove a manual and loved it but the only car available in the colour spec was a s tronic. If we like it its ours but i doubt it will all be done and dusted by the 15th 

Hows about i black out the badges??? :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bucks85th said:


> That's why I take it to a place called 'Bubbles'. It's a former petrol station on the A413 between Amersham & Aylesbury.


I worked in Chesham for a while when a place called Fistrals was open....for my sins lol


Bucks85th said:


> "Bubbles
> The best hand job in town"


lol really????? REALLLLLLLLLYYYY?!?!?!?!?!



Machine monkey said:


> Hows about i black out the badges??? :lol:


lol I'll bring my permanent pen 

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I take it to a place called 'Bubbles'. It's a former petrol station on the A413 between Amersham & Aylesbury.
> ...


Ooh! Chesham. Horrible place...

And I absolutely promise you that sign is there Jess. I will get a photo when I'm next there!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bucks85th said:


> And I absolutely promise you that sign is there Jess. I will get a photo when I'm next there!


Might have to get them to change it lol

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

No, no, no! It gives amusement to their patrons!

Well it did to me at least...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Machine monkey said:


> Small town just outside Oxford.
> 
> No a mk2 TDI we have put a refundable deposit down on the car we will be test driving Monday. We test drove a manual and loved it but the only car available in the colour spec was a s tronic. If we like it its ours but i doubt it will all be done and dusted by the 15th
> 
> Hows about i black out the badges??? :lol:


we'll just all stand around and jeer! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't ever put baby in the corner......

J
xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

If i come in the Zed you can all point and laugh at it. Its kind of a project witch is a long way from being finished.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol its fine I've got the 150 mk1 which is totally standard  lol

J
xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

It really is looking a bit half finished and untidy at the minute 

Hopefully have a shinny new little red number to turn up in..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We should have a pretty good turn out for this guys 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My cars going to be dirty as I've spent most of this weekend in hospital rather than cleaning my car

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> My cars going to be dirty as I've spent most of this weekend in hospital rather than cleaning my car
> 
> J
> Xx


Hope whatever it is sorts itself for the best.

I'm not adverse to it dirty


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Severe tonsillitis, doctor thought it might be Quincy but thankfully it's not 

J
Xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope your feeling better soon lollipop.

In other news I pick a shinny new TT up in Thursday  8) so I will be seeing you all on the 15th. I won't be bring the scruffy zed sorry guys!!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

be cool to see you in it


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't blooming wait honestly so very excited had a few new cars. But never one this fun


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Jess's route on the drive better be good


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It will be don't you worry, does anyone have a max amount of miles you want to do?

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

we did 55miles on our Milton Keynes meet last weekend, took about 3hrs, with a few stops.

Personally I'd like a couple hours driving 

Photos from last weekend here> viewtopic.php?f=38&t=582857


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok cool I'll have a look at the maps and figure it out 

J
Xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

What time are we meeting Saturday i couldn't find a time?


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Machine monkey said:


> What time are we meeting Saturday i couldn't find a time?


Last posted time was 1 p.m mate!

Rich


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

LOL

Jess isn't very good at updating the first post with relevant info :lol:


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

I will go for 1.00 pm unless its updated.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Machine monkey said:


> I will go for 1.00 pm unless its updated.


Me too


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Take notice of the Keeping together bit!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=274483


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure I put 1pm!!!!! And leave me alone I'm ill ;(

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks the weather will be good


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Indeed my cars washed 

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, Hope you have a good meet. Make sure we get plenty of pics as it's an old area of my teenage years, just wish it was closer than a 475 mile round trip.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm hoping it will be a good meet with a good turnout 

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Washed my car toady too, and have the camera in there too 

Oh some raffle tickets too for the Soldiers Sailors Airmen Families Association too, bring your £5 

See you all about 1pm


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

See you then 

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> See you then
> 
> J
> Xx


keep your germs to yourselves too


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh but sharings caring?

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

well apparently its steak & BJ day today

http://www.officialsteakandblowjobday.com/


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank jellytotts it's not tomorrow is be busy ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

we can still have steak tho! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Will road kill do?

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

its not that posh a place then?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

did you say we're eating there, for lunch?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, plenty of parking space.








Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, plenty of parking space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked it up on google maps too


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

The place next door has this for £13000

http://www.berkshirefiestacentre.com/us ... Audi-TT-20


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> did you say we're eating there, for lunch?


If anyone wants to eat they can lol

J
Xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry can't make it now...... Only kidding can't blooming wait.

The car was squeaky clean but it's only the first few days of ownership. So I have been playing not cleaning. It might not be ship shape but it won't be shabby. See you all tomorrow looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Even through being ill I washed mine tut tut lol

J
Xx


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry been making an exhaust this morning. And the wife's taken the car out so it will be a bit grubby!!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

If you;re late we'll know the wife didn't bring it back!

Having too much fun! :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

just about to leave! :-*


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

That could happen!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So there were 4 of us which is an ok turn out for a first meet 

Was lovely to meet stillforreal, spike and machine monkey

Do we want the next one at the same place? In a months time? More route to drive seeing as we stayed at the pub for a while?

Again lovely to meet some more guys and I'll post the pics I took when I put my phone on my laptop, they are already on Facebook

J
Xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> So there were 4 of us which is an ok turn out for a first meet
> 
> Was lovely to meet stillforreal, spike and machine monkey
> 
> ...


Echo your sentiments Jess.... pleasure to have met you all!

Rich


----------



## Machine monkey (Mar 5, 2014)

Fab time very nice to meet you all 

Sorry I had to dash off I will come for the drive next time. Thanks for organising Jess.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for organising.

Maybe mmet a little earlier for brunch, at the cafe, as we are using their car park, would be good to give them some custom


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea definitely I've got rafs number now so he said just let him know when the next one is for 

Someone stick some pics up

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm working on the pics!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Great pics Spike and nice to have met yet mate!
Here's to another meet and who knows....more of us next time!

Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking good it's a mk2 sandwich with a mk1 roadster filling lol

J
Xx


----------

